# ISO--Grilled Banana Pepper



## JGravesNBS (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi

 

Looking for recipe for “Grilled Banana Pepper stuffed w/ It. Saus.,Genoa Salami & Cheese”

 

Thanks, John


----------



## JGravesNBS (Jul 18, 2005)

*Roasted Hungarian Peppers*

*While waiting for reply I came up with this.*

* *

*Roasted Hungarian Peppers by John Graves*

 

*Ingredients:*

 

24 long yellow peppers (Hungarian)
Cream Cheese (soft) Chives & Onions (or flavor of your choice), soften in microwave

Oscar Mayer Hard Salami, sliced, 8 oz, 3 ½ “ diameter, or 12 slices with foreskin removed and halved

Lemon pepper seasoning
Parmesan cheese, freshly grated
Romano cheese, freshly grated (optional)

 

*Preparation:*

 

1.       Wash, cut off tops of peppers remove seeds and cores with long thin knife (grape fruit knife works great).

 

2.       Fill peppers half way with several knifes full of cream cheese.

 

3.       Roll salami (½ a slice) into tight funnel shape and twist into pepper through the cream cheese so it is completely hidden.

 

4.       “Pam” a 7 x 11 Pyrex dish and align peppers in dish.

 

5.       Sprinkle a little lemon pepper on them. Then sprinkle Parmesan cheese on top. To give a little more "bite" add a little Romano cheese. 

 

6.       Bake peppers for about 35-45 minutes at 350 degrees or until a little brown on top.

* *

*7.      *Was a "hit" and not overly filling, stokes the appetite for the main course.


----------

